# Choix iPad pour activité professionnelle



## Hayuka_W (26 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster sur le forum parce que je souhaite acquérir un iPad, mais la question est : lequel ?

Je suis assistant réalisateur dans le cinéma/audiovisuel et il s’avère que je ne supporte plus la sur-utilisation du papier qui est faite pendant la préparation d’un projet. J’ai donc décidé de passer à l’iPad après m’être fait convaincre par une collègue assistante. 

Je ne sais simplement pas choisir en fonction de mes besoins, la gamme n’étant pas très lisible. 

Comme dit plus haut, pendant une préparation, je souhaiterai éliminer toute impression papier, utilisation de cahier ou autre. 

Si je devais lister ce que je fais aujourd’hui sur papier (rien de bien original) :
Prise de notes sur des listes, rapport de réunions, pense-bête, modifications directement sur un scénario. Écriture dans un cahier quand j’ai besoin de développer une idée etc. 

Bien sûr, la tablette deviendrai aussi un outils de consultation dans l’espace privée pour la lecture de magazine, site web, vidéo etc. 

Je possède déjà un MacBook 13 pouces de fin 2013 qui fonctionne encore très très bien (i5, 512 go de SSD, 16go de RAM) et que j’utilise beaucoup en préparation. 

J’élimine l’iPad mini qui risque d’être un peu trop petit pour avoir un certain confort. 
Mais que choisir entre un iPad Air 3, un iPad Pro (2018 ou 2020), un iPad 7, je suis vraiment largué. Faut-il attendre une nouvelle itération ? Mon besoin de cette tablette risque d’apparaître pour une prochaine préparation en octobre je l’espère. 

Niveau budget, je n’irai pas plus haut qu’un iPad Pro 2020 en 128go. (Sans compter apple pen.)

Je n’ai pas un besoin d’espace de stockage énorme ayant mon MacBook à porter de main et un espace iCloud. Pas non plus besoin du cellulaire, l’iPhone suffira en hotspot wifi. 

Bien sûr l’iPad pro me fait de l’œil malgré son prix mais c’est toujours la question de l’utilité contre le réel besoin qui se pose. 

Je vous remercie d’avance pour vos avis  !

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

L'iPad Pro 2020 n'aura pas d'intérêt pour toi, autant partir sur le 2018 (moins cher et quasi identique)  
Concernant la taille : 11" ou 12,9" ? As-tu moyen de tester dans un Apple Store ou en magasin ?
Utiliseras-tu beaucoup le apple pencil ? Si oui, le iPad Pro avec la dernière version du pencil est vraiment un gros plus.
Pour ton utilisation : besoin d'un clavier ou non ?


----------



## Hayuka_W (26 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'iPad Pro 2020 n'aura pas d'intérêt pour toi, autant partir sur le 2018 (moins cher et quasi identique)
> Concernant la taille : 11" ou 12,9" ? As-tu moyen de tester dans un Apple Store ou en magasin ?
> Utiliseras-tu beaucoup le apple pencil ? Si oui, le iPad Pro avec la dernière version du pencil est vraiment un gros plus.
> Pour ton utilisation : besoin d'un clavier ou non ?



Le problème, mais il faut que je cherche un peu plus profondément je l’avoue, c’est que trouvé l’iPad Pro 2018 a un tarif intéressant n’est pas chose aisé, ou ceux que je vois n’ont pas un prix vraiment si différent du 2020.

Pour la taille, j’ai en effet oublié de préciser, le 11“ me semble bien sachant que j’ai le MacBook en plus. Si c’était pour devenir ma machine principale, peut être que je serai parti sur le 12,9“ en effet. Mais 11“ me paraît bien sachant que je le porterai peut être avec moi sur le plateau de tournage. 

Je pense que j’utiliserais beaucoup le pencil en effet. Et pas besoin du clavier à court-terme. Si je vois que j’utilise vraiment moins le MacBook ensuite, j’investirais peut être dans un clavier en complément.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

Dans ce cas, partir sur l'iPad pro 2018 11" est sans doute la meilleur idée 
Reste à le trouver en promotion...


----------



## maxou56 (26 Juillet 2020)

Hayuka_W a dit:


> Pas non plus besoin du cellulaire, l’iPhone suffira en hotspot wifi.


Bonjour,
Ca fonctionne bien, si l’iPhone et l’iPad sont sur le même compte iCloud, il n’y a pas besoin d’activer l’option partage de connexion dans l’iPhone, c’est automatiquement proposé dans l’iPad.
Par contre si tu souhaite être connecté en permanence l’iPad cellulaire est top, personnellement je ne reviendrais pas en arrière tous mes iPad sont en 4G.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2020)

Déja, je partirais sur un iPad 12,9 pouces. Cela permet de mettre une vrais feuille A4 a l'écran sans zoomer.

Ensuite, la capacité n'est pas vraiment importante pour des documents simple. Ce serai différent si tu voulais mettre quelques films dessus, ce qui, vu ton métier arrivera vite a mon avis.


----------



## Hayuka_W (28 Juillet 2020)

Merci pour ces réponses, je vais essayer de partir sur un iPad Pro 11“ 2018 en 64 ou 256go. 
Savez-vous à quel prix on peut considérer que cet appareil vaut le coup ? Peut-on viser des sites comme Backmarket ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Juillet 2020)

Back market: le produit à déjà servit, il n'est pas neuf. De plus, beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont eu des soucis en commandant la bas. Je ne recommande pas forcément.

Il faut regarder sur tout ce qui est fnac, Amazon, cdiscount...


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2020)

En général, le meilleur prix du moment est chez Amazon. Les autres s'alignent ensuite.


----------

